# Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II Begins Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

```
We’re getting various reports from Europe that the brand new Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II has started to ship and customers are picking their lenses up.</p>
<p>The EF 35mm f/1.4L II is slated to start shipping on September 21, 2015 in North America.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Evert</em></p>
<p><strong>Preorder EF 35 f/1.4L II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180801-REG/canon_9523b002_35mm_f_1_4l_ii_usm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA35142.html?utm_term=UbK24x0al34oSlvW4eT8QxjoUkX3mDVXeWC-Ug0&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393&cvosrc=affiliate.64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1Uehm5w" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

The time from announcement to shipping for this lens was blazing fast. Maybe I'm just spoiled having waited 4-5 months for the 5DsR to get to my house, but this again bodes really well for a new 50 and the speed at which it could be coming not too far behind. This lens didn't have a long period for pre-orders before shipping began and I'd be real curious to hear some early (even anecdotal) sales numbers from the big houses like Adorama, BH, and Amazon. Canon may have a time keeping up til the initial punch slows down. No one could keep the 5DsR in stock for the first 3 months, and it seems they are finally catching up to demand. This lens is likely to be similar as would a new 50.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA, I agree.

The speed of the 35L II deployment + Canon wanting to push this new BR tech = I see new L standard primes being much more likely than my much desired 50 f/nooneknows IS USM. 

It would appear that the mid-level standard primes are no longer a priority for Canon (and _no_, solid IQ lenses that are stripped down feature-wise and have STM instead of USM are *not* mid-level in my book. )

Forget my whining, though. Congrats to pre-orderers of the 35L II -- that's a very short wait indeed!

- A


----------



## TeT (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad I am all out of 35 L's right now... Price has been creeping down in regards to used mark 1's on eBay over the past eight months. 

If you got em sell em, Christmas may help, but after that it'll be tough sledding getting more than 900.00 for a used mark 1.


----------



## gjones5252 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am sad that they are coming out so soon! My order still doesn't say its releasing till the 16th of October. Whole month away versus 4 days is a big difference. I guess in the grand scheme of things its not but right now its huge! Hopefully its just a part of the system that hasn't been updated.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

Regarding the CR post that came after this new (Maeda interview), it seemed that Canon has a top-down approach to even lens development, so the L comes first but if the new EF-S stuff is coming next year then I'd guess that means a lot of the development on the remaining L refreshes is largely complete and may just now be a matter of production before the official announcement. (think 50L, maaaaybe a new 85L, 135L...granted we haven't heard a peep about the 135 but it's 25 years old and still fantastic, but I'd love to see what they could pump out with these new optics at that focal length)



ahsanford said:


> PureClassA, I agree.
> 
> The speed of the 35L II deployment + Canon wanting to push this new BR tech = I see new L standard primes being much more likely than my much desired 50 f/nooneknows IS USM.
> 
> ...


----------



## N2itiv (Sep 17, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> ........
> This lens didn't have a long period for pre-orders before shipping began and I'd be real curious to hear some early (even anecdotal) sales numbers from the big houses like Adorama, BH, and Amazon. Canon may have a time keeping up til the initial punch slows down. No one could keep the 5DsR in stock for the first 3 months, and it seems they are finally catching up to demand. This lens is likely to be similar as would a new 50.



This concerns me some from a price standpoint. Canon has the high introduction price w/the usual drop in price
accordingl to demand. I wouldn't be surprised if this lens holds price point. If so, I'll just have to deal w/it. I don't gravitate towards WA, but I can so make room for this lens.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 17, 2015)

Where are the reviews?, the Internet is awash with unboxings already, why no actual reviews????


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 17, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> Where are the reviews?, the Internet is awash with unboxings already, why no actual reviews????



Too many heart attacks from Canon finally crushing things again. I would be stunned if reviews were not very, very good based on that MTF chart and how much money they are asking for it.

- A


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't know the Mk1 has "that much" purple fringing, not until I saw it compared w/ the new one. Saw a review of some sort on YouTube btw, I have no idea if it was Chinese or Korean.

Here's one, calling those who understand French. ;D It has raw files you can download too.
http://www.focus-numerique.com/test-2586/objectif-canon-ef-35mmf14-l-ii-usm-flash-test-8.html

Hmm, superb in terms of distortion and chromatic aberration, not so much w/ vignette.


----------



## hogmark (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a little confused and very annoyed by the pricing. In Sweden where I live the lens is introduced at 2800 USD (!) whereas in the USA (B&H) it costs 1800 USD. How on earth is this possible!? Usually there's a difference and I do understand why, but this is a new record for sure. Damnit.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 18, 2015)

hogmark said:


> I'm a little confused and very annoyed by the pricing. In Sweden where I live the lens is introduced at 2800 USD (!) whereas in the USA (B&H) it costs 1800 USD. How on earth is this possible!? Usually there's a difference and I do understand why, but this is a new record for sure. Damnit.



Same in Norway and all over Europe
I'm afraid..


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 18, 2015)

siegsAR said:


> I didn't know the Mk1 has "that much" purple fringing, not until I saw it compared w/ the new one. Saw a review of some sort on YouTube btw, I have no idea if it was Chinese or Korean.
> 
> Here's one, calling those who understand French. ;D It has raw files you can download too.
> http://www.focus-numerique.com/test-2586/objectif-canon-ef-35mmf14-l-ii-usm-flash-test-8.html
> ...



Actually, this lens' primary role is for portraiture when shot wide open. So optical vignetting is a desirable feature when shot wide open. Stop down 2 stops and it's all gone...which is also desirable.


----------



## meywd (Sep 18, 2015)

Viggo said:


> hogmark said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little confused and very annoyed by the pricing. In Sweden where I live the lens is introduced at 2800 USD (!) whereas in the USA (B&H) it costs 1800 USD. How on earth is this possible!? Usually there's a difference and I do understand why, but this is a new record for sure. Damnit.
> ...



Here in Jordan, we rarely buy from the official re-seller, the prices are so high that not having warranty is not an issue, and they know it so they don't have a big collection of lenses or bodies, though they will get it if you request it.

Now if I buy directly from the US and ship it, the price will be $ + 16% + customs (0-30%) depending on the item + shipping although it is nothing when taking about things this expensive, so the end price is north of $2600 for the 35mm f/1.4 II, which I am sure will be price the re-seller gives, now 6-12 months down the line the price in the US will get lower with discounts and offers, however the price at home will remain the same calculated at the list price.


----------



## jedy (Sep 19, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know the Mk1 has "that much" purple fringing, not until I saw it compared w/ the new one. Saw a review of some sort on YouTube btw, I have no idea if it was Chinese or Korean.
> ...



Portraiture? Never heard of anything below 85mm being described as a portrait lens.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2015)

jedy said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > siegsAR said:
> ...



Big difference between headshot and portrait.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 21, 2015)

Why isn't there a 35 II gallery thread yet?? No one has one yet it has been shipped a while ago?? Let me see some!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 21, 2015)

BH has the 35 II in stock, I can buy it here in Norway right now if I want to, I guess people think the price is way too high, it should be a long wait and list, but it just isn't. 

Any other countries experience the same, especially Europeans ?


----------



## cpsico (Sep 21, 2015)

*35 L 1.4 version II is on its way*

Mine has shipped from BH photo video, I can't wait to try this lens!


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: 35 L 1.4 version II is on its way*

Mine too!! Should have it in my hands on Thursday


----------



## Viggo (Sep 21, 2015)

Run out and shoot and start a gallery-thread asap! ;D


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 21, 2015)

OK Blue Lens Group, go OUTSIDE and shoot some CA challenging shoots with high contrast in the corners, or indoors at f/1.4 with lots of peripheral light sources. Find the edge of the envelope Maverick!


----------



## cpsico (Sep 21, 2015)

I have always wanted a zeiss prime,but was put off by the lack auto focus and weather sealing. I have lots of hopes this canon lens will be worth the money.....


----------



## LukasS (Sep 22, 2015)

It started to show here in Poland, price around 2350USD which is high at this point, previous premieres weren't much different from US (7DII and 100-400/II) in terms of price - this one is significantly.


----------

